# letscube invites



## Burrito (Mar 20, 2022)

invite people to your letscube room (https://letscube.net)


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 20, 2022)

I'll consider it.


----------



## Ayce (Mar 20, 2022)

I'd be in


----------



## Burrito (Mar 20, 2022)

its a small channel btw only 12 subs

pls sub


----------



## U3cubing (Mar 20, 2022)

I’ll join. I don’t have discord so I hope I can do without it.

What do I need to do?


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 20, 2022)

I'll do it but I dont have discord, can I still participate?


----------



## DarthDK (Mar 21, 2022)

I would have loved to participate if there was megaminx


----------



## cuberboy123 (Mar 21, 2022)

I AM DEFINETLY IN

sub 30 mostly on 3x3

sub 15 on 2x2 mostly with the ocasional 20


----------



## yeetyeet4yeet (Mar 21, 2022)

I will consider it-do not have discord though


----------



## U3cubing (Mar 21, 2022)

Well we have six people already if you include the considering people.


----------



## Burrito (Apr 4, 2022)

If you don’t have discord then I’ll pm you and for the audio/video we’ll use Jitsi meets (https://meet.jit.si)

basically it’s like playoffs but cubing

Head to head or turn-based with the winner going next? LMK below


----------



## U3cubing (Apr 4, 2022)

What is jitsi meets? I have never heard of it before.


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm too fast lol. sadge


----------



## CornerTwisted (Apr 4, 2022)

Count me in!


----------



## gsingh (Apr 5, 2022)

@GenZ Cubing what does your oh average have to be to join?


----------



## U3cubing (Apr 6, 2022)

GenZ Cubing said:


> If you don’t have discord then I’ll pm you and for the audio/video we’ll use Jitsi meets (https://meet.jit.si)
> 
> basically it’s like playoffs but cubing
> 
> Head to head or turn-based with the winner going next? LMK below


I think turn based would be better, that’s how Monkey League does it.


----------



## Burrito (Apr 6, 2022)

gsingh said:


> @GenZ Cubing what does your oh average have to be to join?


I dunno
I don’t do OH so if there are enough other people then we’ll see


----------



## U3cubing (Apr 6, 2022)

Are you going to do predetermined scrambles or hand scrambles?


----------



## CFOP INC (Apr 7, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> I'm too fast lol. sadge


same here lol

At least at 3x3


----------



## Llama.Cuber_ (Apr 7, 2022)

GenZ Cubing said:


> As the title says, monkey league-esque.
> Will be doing 2x2, 2x2 OH, 3x3, 3x3OH, 2x2 Relay, and other fun challenges
> 
> *Prerequisites:*
> ...


Ill love to join- IF SKEWB IS AN EVENT. But I don't have discord (((


----------



## CornerTwisted (Apr 7, 2022)

Also could I edit? I would really like to do it, also considering your videos are relatively unedited, I think I would do great!


----------



## Burrito (Apr 8, 2022)

Llama.Cuber_ said:


> Ill love to join- IF SKEWB IS AN EVENT. But I don't have discord (((


I need to get gud at skewb lol


----------



## U3cubing (Apr 8, 2022)

When is this contest going to start?


----------



## Burrito (Apr 9, 2022)

Good question
I’ll try for Friday or Saturday evenings EST and I’ll lmk


----------



## U3cubing (Apr 9, 2022)

GenZ Cubing said:


> Good question
> I’ll try for Friday or Saturday evenings EST and I’ll lmk


I’m busy on Saturday nights just FYI.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Apr 9, 2022)

I'll join but I also don't have discord


----------



## Burrito (Apr 10, 2022)

CornerTwisted said:


> Also could I edit? I would really like to do it, also considering your videos are relatively unedited, I think I would do great!


Yeah that would be great
also if you dont have discord you can get element.io and ill set us up there


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Apr 10, 2022)

GenZ Cubing said:


> Yeah that would be great
> also if you dont have discord you can get element.io and ill set us up there


Does element cost money?


----------



## Burrito (Apr 10, 2022)

No it’s free and open source


----------



## Burrito (Apr 10, 2022)

The new space is https://matix.to/#/#genz-cubing-official-space:matrix.org please join the room if you re in as i will only count people in there. thanks


----------



## U3cubing (Apr 10, 2022)

The link isn’t working for me. Is it just me?


----------



## j727s (Apr 10, 2022)

no, its a bad link


----------



## Burrito (Apr 10, 2022)

Here's the updated link: https://matrix.to/#/#genz-cubing-official-space:matrix.org


----------



## U3cubing (Apr 11, 2022)

I have to download an app? I’ve never heard of these apps. Are they secure?


----------



## j727s (Apr 11, 2022)

Element







app.element.io





a little confusing


----------



## U3cubing (Apr 11, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> I have to download an app? I’ve never heard of these apps. Are they secure?


Why don’t we just make a PM group here?


----------



## Burrito (Apr 12, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> Why don’t we just make a PM group here?


IM is instant and jitsi is good for video calls 


Travelingyoyokid said:


> I have to download an app? I’ve never heard of these apps. Are they secure?


Yes they are very secure.

If you are in, please join the room within 2 weeks. Thanks! https://matrix.to/#/#genz-cubing-official-space:matrix.org


----------



## Hazzaboy (Apr 12, 2022)

GenZ Cubing said:


> As the title says, monkey league-esque.
> Will be doing 2x2, 2x2 OH, 3x3, 3x3OH, 2x2 Relay, and other fun challenges
> 
> *Prerequisites:*
> ...


sounds fun i'll think about


----------



## yCArp (Apr 12, 2022)

I would like to take part in 3x3 and 3x3 OH


----------



## U3cubing (Apr 14, 2022)

GenZ Cubing said:


> IM is instant and jitsi is good for video calls
> 
> Yes they are very secure.
> 
> If you are in, please join the room within 2 weeks. Thanks! https://matrix.to/#/#genz-cubing-official-space:matrix.org


I joined.


----------



## Burrito (Apr 16, 2022)

yCArp said:


> I would like to take part in 3x3 and 3x3 OH


3x3 is for sure, 2x2 almost, i dont do any OH but i can run it


----------



## yCArp (Apr 17, 2022)

Thanks. If thats the case will you be running 2x2 OH as well?


----------



## U3cubing (Apr 18, 2022)

Does anyone want to do a lets cube?


----------



## Burrito (May 7, 2022)

use this thread for letscube ionvites


----------



## CornerTwisted (May 7, 2022)

I'll join


----------



## U3cubing (May 9, 2022)

GenZ Cubing said:


> use this thread for letscube ionvites


Do you want to lets cube?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 9, 2022)

i want to letscube


----------



## U3cubing (May 9, 2022)

Join me, the room is called join me


----------



## ShortStuff (May 11, 2022)

Anyone wanna letscube?


----------



## U3cubing (May 11, 2022)

ShortStuff said:


> Anyone wanna letscube?


Sure


----------



## U3cubing (May 11, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> Sure


I joined.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 14, 2022)

Who wants to letscube?


----------



## U3cubing (May 14, 2022)

I'm on lets cube. The room is called open room.


----------



## ShortStuff (May 15, 2022)

Anyone feel like let's cubing rn
My room is called cubing practice


----------



## ShortStuff (May 16, 2022)

Anyone feel like let's cubing?
Rooms got the same name as before


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 16, 2022)

Who wants to letscube? room name is 3x3 No Password


----------



## ShortStuff (May 16, 2022)

I'm in


----------



## ShortStuff (May 17, 2022)

Anyone feel like let's cubing now
Rooms Called Cubing Practice


----------



## ShortStuff (May 18, 2022)

Anyone wanna let's cube, rooms called Plz Join, willing to change event aswell


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 19, 2022)

Let's cube anyone? room is called 3x3


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 19, 2022)

Public Let's Cube called 3x3!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 26, 2022)

Who wants to letscube? Room is called 3x3


----------



## abunickabhi (May 27, 2022)

Anyone wants to race 5BLD in letscube? 

I will make a room.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 29, 2022)

Who wants to letscube 3x3, okay to change the event if you want.


----------



## ShortStuff (Jun 2, 2022)

Anyone wanna let's cube 3x3
Rooms Called 3x3


----------



## gruuby (Jun 3, 2022)

I'm gonna make a room because I'm bored, room name is ok


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jun 24, 2022)

anyone want to letscube 2x2?


----------



## gruuby (Jun 24, 2022)

BalsaCuber said:


> anyone want to letscube 2x2?


sure if you still want to


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 24, 2022)

ill join it


----------



## gruuby (Jun 24, 2022)

it is created


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 24, 2022)

im bored so if you wanna join go ahead





__





Let's Cube


Cube with people in real time!




www.letscube.net


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 29, 2022)

Doing 3x3 but I can change the event if you want:
https://www.letscube.net/rooms/62bc8587d3a0161dd8f434fa


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 30, 2022)

Anyone wanna letscube: Willing To change Event is the name of the room and it is public


----------



## gsingh (Jun 30, 2022)

letscube, anyone?




__





Let's Cube


Cube with people in real time!




www.letscube.net


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 30, 2022)

Public Letscube called 3x3!


----------



## gsingh (Jun 30, 2022)

anyone want to letscube?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 1, 2022)

Anyone, letscube? Room is called 3x3


----------



## ShortStuff (Jul 4, 2022)

Anyone wanna letscube, can change event if wanted?
https://www.letscube.net/rooms/62c26443d3a0161dd85284ab
rooms called Join? if the link doesnt work


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 4, 2022)

LetsCube called 3x3

Pleease join I am bored


----------



## ShortStuff (Jul 5, 2022)

Anyone wanna letscube, rooms called Just Cubing, can do most events if wanted


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 5, 2022)

Made a room called Megaminx, password is novaissuper if anyone's interested.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 8, 2022)

anyone wanna letscube? event is 4x4 but can change it to 3x3 or 5x5


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 8, 2022)

gsingh said:


> anyone wanna letscube? event is 4x4 but can change it to 3x3 or 5x5


I see a 4x4 room but it's empty?


----------



## gsingh (Jul 8, 2022)

sorry. i left cuz no one joined
i made another one called 3x3


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 16, 2022)

Public letscube called 3x3!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 16, 2022)

I'll have to join later.


----------



## gruuby (Jul 16, 2022)

created a public room if anyone wants to join. its currently 3x3 but we can do any event except for blind events.


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jul 16, 2022)

ok


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 16, 2022)

Does letscube cost money or is it free?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 16, 2022)

Free: letscube.net


Abram Grimsley said:


> Does letscube cost money or is it free?


----------



## Timona (Jul 21, 2022)

Grinding 4x4




__





Let's Cube


Cube with people in real time!




www.letscube.net





password is "4x4isfun"


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 23, 2022)

Name is 3x3, anyone wanna letscube?


----------



## Timona (Jul 24, 2022)

__





Let's Cube


Cube with people in real time!




www.letscube.net





Name is Grinding 3x3
password is '3x3'


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 25, 2022)

Letscube, anyone? Room is called 3x3.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 25, 2022)

Public Letscube Called 3x3!


----------



## Timona (Aug 2, 2022)

Made a letscube for Skewb





__





Let's Cube


Cube with people in real time!




letscube.net





password is skewb


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 18, 2022)

Anybody wanna letscube 3x3?


There is no password

https://www.letscube.net/rooms/62fda946d3a0161dd8ff5d6b


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 22, 2022)

Public lestcube called 3x3 Sub 16!

https://www.letscube.net/rooms/6302c71ad3a0161dd85ca5ff


Please only join if you are sub 16, we wanna have some competition.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 27, 2022)

Public let's cube. Mirror Blocks only. Come join. (Sorry for no link. Don't know how to copy it)


----------



## Timona (Aug 30, 2022)

__





Let's Cube


Cube with people in real time!




www.letscube.net





Public LetsCube for 4x4, preferably averaging sub-1


----------



## gsingh (Sep 18, 2022)

I made a letscube for 3x3, it's public, please join.


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 1, 2022)

Doing skewb, password is "scyoub"






Let's Cube


Cube with people in real time!




www.letscube.net


----------



## fdh dnfed the solve (Oct 1, 2022)

ok ill join


----------



## Burrito (Nov 12, 2022)

doing zz, room is called 'join if you use zz'


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 12, 2022)

https://letscube.net/rooms/637004ecd3a0161dd85cef74 PYRA IS GOD


----------



## Burrito (Nov 13, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> https://letscube.net/rooms/637004ecd3a0161dd85cef74 PYRA IS GOD


Facts
Sadly I don’t have one since my old one broke  but I’m asking for one for christmas


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 13, 2022)

You should get the X man bell IT IS THE BESTTTTTTTTT even ootb its god


----------



## Burrito (Nov 13, 2022)

It’s super good
Right now I got some iQube thing from Mind Games just to have a pyra


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

who wants to pyra?






Let's Cube


Cube with people in real time!




letscube.net


----------

